# Hauntcast has risen from the grave!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to the support of the faithful minions Hauntcast is back! Hauntcast 37 is available for download to all paid subscribers. Login and download the latest Haunt and Halloween shanannigans from the Scream Team.

Hauntcast 37 – Resurerection features:
Theater of the Mind – Revenant
Charmed Pot – Shellhawk
Shrunken Headlines – Grimlock
Terror Turnpike – Eric Vysther
Something Wicked – Ed Gannon
Prop Shop – Allen Hopps
Bone Phone – Michael Brunner of NHC and Michael Flagler of the CHAC
Top Ten reasons Hauntcast is back from the grave
Mad Props for Props – Sam Saide’s Time Machine
Music Guest Haunt Rocker Jerry Vayne
Black Market – Juneau Studios
& Haunting Guru Guests Ricky Dick from Castle Blood in PA.

Don’t miss a single episode this season and subscribe now! 12 episodes subscriptions (with vendor discount codes Hauntcast the magazine) or 6 episode subscriptions are now available (without discount codes or magazine).


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome back Scream Team!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here, here!!! Hauntcast is back, BABY!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

Listened to the show while I was cleaning out the garage today, getting ready for a special Friday the thirteenth build day next weekend.


----------

